# I am surrounded by many faces



## pogi_tangkad

I'm trying to say:

I am surrounded by many faces, but I stand alone in the world because not one face is my Love.

also, if I could get corrections on these also

Hinahawakan mo aking puso sa iyong mga kamay.

at

Ako nagbibigay aking kaluluwa sa ikaw.

at

Mayaman ako sa buhay dahil mahal mo ako.


MARAMING SALAMAT PO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scherle

pogi_tangkad said:


> I'm trying to say:
> 
> I am surrounded by many faces, but I stand alone in the world because not one face is my Love. Napalilibutan ako ng iba't ibang mukha, ngunit nag-iisa lamang ako dahil wala sa mga iyon ang aking mahal.
> 
> What do you mean by many faces? Did you use it as idiom?
> 
> also, if I could get corrections on these also
> 
> Hinahawakan mo ang aking puso sa iyong mga kamay. This is correct if you mean, "You are holding my heart in your hands."
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Ako nagbibigay aking kaluluwa sa ikaw. What do you exact want to say here? Is that, I am the one who give you soul?
> 
> at
> 
> Mayaman ako sa buhay dahil mahal mo ako. Do you mean, " I feel rich because you love me?" or I am rich because you love me?
> 
> MARAMING SALAMAT PO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I hope it helps.


----------



## pogi_tangkad

I guess you could say it's an idiom.  I just wanted to convey that I am alone without her, just a little more poetic.

The heart one is what I meant, so yes.

"You hold my heart in your hands."

On the second one, I wanted to say

"I give you my soul."

and the third one is what I wanted to say also.

"I am rich in life because you love me."

Salamat, Friend


----------



## pogi_tangkad

also, do you speak any particular dialect of Tagalog.  I am trying to just learn the basic language, but I eventually want to speak the Kampampangan dialect.


----------



## Cracker Jack

pogi_tangkad said:


> I guess you could say it's an idiom. I just wanted to convey that I am alone without her, just a little more poetic.
> 
> The heart one is what I meant, so yes.
> 
> "You hold my heart in your hands."
> 
> On the second one, I wanted to say
> 
> "I give you my soul."
> 
> Literally, ''Binibigay ko sa iyo ang aking kaluluwa.''  However, in the figurative sense, it should be ''Inaalay ko sa yo ang aking kaluluwa.''  That sounds creepy or Faustian unless you are offering it to God.
> 
> and the third one is what I wanted to say also.
> 
> "I am rich in life because you love me."
> In this statement you don't need to translate in life because it would convey teh same meaning.
> 
> 
> Salamat, Friend


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## pogi_tangkad

Siyempre.  You are helping me so much.

I'm just having so much trouble getting the grammar part of tagalog.  For instance, my first attempt at what I was originally trying to say about being alone was;

Napapaligiran ng mga mukha na ako, pero nag-iisa nakatayo sa daigdig ng ako dahil walang isang mukha sa aking magiliw.

but I ask someone and they said it kind of made sense but was so "mali" that it was just funny to hear me say it.  So I asked what she would say and that's how I got what was in my original post.

Oh well.  I'm going to keep learning and getting better.  I made a promise to someone very special that I would learn Tagalog.  I told her that when I met her mother and father I would be able to talk to them in Tagalog and tell them how much I love their daughter and to ask for their blessing to marry her.  I think when I get back home I need to get a tutor or take actual classes.

Thanks again!

Ingat Po


----------



## Scherle

> "I give you my soul."
> 
> Literally, ''Binibigay ko sa iyo ang aking kaluluwa.'' However, in the figurative sense, it should be ''Inaalay ko sa yo ang aking kaluluwa.'' That sounds creepy or Faustian unless you are offering it to God.


 
Please note that I give is ibibigay and binibigay is giving.

It is weird though if you wish to give your soul to someone. And others may think that a girl will give her whole body to the guy. If you know what I mean. Just like when a girl say say, I'll give my heart and soul to you. 

I stand to get corrected.


----------



## pogi_tangkad

My intention of that sentence is not necessarily that I am giving her my soul, more that I am pledging my soul/life to her.  If you want, you can make it;

I dedicate my life to you.



Also, if a girl gives her heart and soul to a guy, hopefully he can respect the gift he is being given and not take advantage of it.  Sometimes it's a risk to follow your heart into the unknown.  

P.S.  Guys can fall victim to it and be taken advantage of too.


----------



## Chriszinho85

pogi_tangkad said:


> also, do you speak any particular dialect of Tagalog.  I am trying to just learn the basic language, but I eventually want to speak the Kampampangan dialect.


Hello pogi_tangkad.  Just a clarification:  Kapampangan is not a dialect of Tagalog.  It is considered a different language altogether, just like Bicolano, Ilocano, Cebuano, Ilonggo, etc. are all considered different languages.  Some examples of dialects of Tagalog would be the Tagalog spoken in Batangas or Bulacan.

Chris


----------



## pogi_tangkad

Salamat, Chris.  My novia is from Pampanga.  That's why I want to learn that "language" after I learn Tagalog.

Always bet on black    Ingat!


----------

